# cable management help!



## sladesurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

Im running out of ideas here guys, need your help. this case is not cable management friendly


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2007)

whats wrong man? by the look of the picture it seems that your did a stand up job with the wiring. I don't see where your problem lies.


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> whats wrong man? by the look of the picture it seems that your did a stand up job with the wiring. I don't see where your problem lies.



I dont know, im still not satisfied with it compared to my other build. i think i have OCD


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2007)

you have a pic of your other build?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

Slade, It's majorly OCD. I think you did as always, a great job!

What kind of space you looking at behind the motherboard tray?


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Slade, It's majorly OCD. I think you did as always, a great job!
> 
> What kind of space you looking at behind the motherboard tray?



im kinda annoyed by the 8 pin motherboard power cable and the GPU power cable. they're sticking out and bugging the crap out of me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

Trust me, if you saw inside my case, I have most of my wires sleeved with red tape and I rounded my stock flat IDE cables, doesn't look "horrible" because I have a red ccfl and its in scheme, but it looks bad compared to that!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> im kinda annoyed by the 8 pin motherboard power cable and the GPU power cable. they're sticking out and bugging the crap out of me




Can you not put the GPU poer plug though the drive bay for the HDD ?.  OR betwean the bay and mobo tray ?.

Cost money but maybe a dremel would help a little with the cable a little.


All though i think you did a grand job..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2007)

Your video card, XFX Geforce 6500 Passive, is that the same one thats in your case?? I ask because its red and thats usually ATI cards...


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Trust me, if you saw inside my case, I have most of my wires sleeved with red tape and I rounded my stock flat IDE cables, doesn't look "horrible" because I have a red ccfl and its in scheme, but it looks bad compared to that!



I think this is the worst cable management i've ever done. Im gonna see if i can figure this out.


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> Your video card, XFX Geforce 6500 Passive, is that the same one thats in your case?? I ask because its red and thats usually ATI cards...



Specs updated


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> you have a pic of your other build?



I had more builds but forgot to take pictures http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33306


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Can you not put the GPU poer plug though the drive bay for the HDD ?.  OR betwean the bay and mobo tray ?.
> 
> Cost money but maybe a dremel would help a little with the cable a little.
> 
> ...



Dermal where your video card cable is and SATA cables are... thats the only thing I can think of


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 2, 2007)

Trade me that 1950 xtx for one of my 2600xt's(no ext power req)that will clean it up.
But Seriously,I have ocd,you sir,have issues.I think it looks great.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 2, 2007)

You really need help if that cable management isn´t fine for you. Dont be crazy about it, it looks awesome!


----------



## zCexVe (Dec 2, 2007)

That would be my double best.I think you have issues.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> I dont know, im still not satisfied with it compared to my other build. i think i have OCD



I thought i had OCD for cable management O_O

Change your PSU to one of those flex force ones that you used in your Pentium D system that was phase cooled. Except black ones instead in this case.


----------

